# Nerd Alert - The Kegeradis



## lukiferj (20/1/13)

So I have spent the last couple of weeks turning my beer fridge into the TARDIS. Still have a bit to go but am pretty happy with it so far. Still need to get another tap for the front and a drip tray but holds 4 kegs, with room for bottles underneath and a freezer to store my hops.


----------



## Robbo2234 (20/1/13)

Love it!!!!


----------



## shmang (20/1/13)

It should be able to hold more than 4 kegs :lol:

Top job mate!!
Looks awesome


----------



## lukiferj (20/1/13)

shmang said:


> It should be able to hold more than 4 kegs :lol:
> 
> Top job mate!!
> Looks awesome


It should be bigger on the inside!


----------



## mikec (20/1/13)

You could make some sonic screwdriver tap handles.


----------



## stux (21/1/13)

lukiferj said:


> It should be bigger on the inside!


Smaller on the outside


----------



## lukiferj (21/1/13)

Stux said:


> Smaller on the outside


----------



## Ross (21/1/13)

Love it!!!


----------



## JDW81 (21/1/13)

Is Billie Piper in there?


----------



## Malted (21/1/13)

You now need a Dalek for a portable/mobile dispense unit


----------



## white.grant (21/1/13)

Very Nice!


----------



## Amber Fluid (21/1/13)

Great job on the Tardis.




JDW81 said:


> Is Billie Piper in there?


:icon_drool2:


----------



## brocky_555 (23/1/13)

INTOXICATE !


----------



## tipsy (23/1/13)

Malted said:


> You now need a Dalek for a portable/mobile dispense unit


I reckon a Dalek stein would be the go, using its head as a lid.


----------



## christopher.whitten (27/1/13)

Classic!


----------



## Logman (27/1/13)

brocky_555 said:


> INTOXICATE !


 :lol:

Favorite keg runs out - go back to yesterday.


----------

